# Aromasin, Hcg and Clomid



## ambiti (Aug 17, 2011)

Some people in this forum do not speak English as their 1st language;

I have been reading a lot (mainly websites and everything I read says different things)

I decided to join this forum to speak with people who are experienced and knowledgeable so that I can minimize the risks and chance of mistakes.

Can someone explain in a simple language what do each of these drugs/medicines do (Aromasin, HCG and Clomid)?

When they should be used and how is the dosage decided?

I hope I am not giving anyone headache but I would like to understand or at least try to understand.

Thank you!


----------



## GMO (Aug 17, 2011)

ambiti said:


> Some people in this forum do not speak English as their 1st language;
> 
> I have been reading a lot (mainly websites and everything I read says different things)
> 
> ...


 
I did not feel like doing much typing, so I copied and pasted the answers to your questions from the http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html Sticky by the great HeavyIron.

*Aromatase Inhibitor*​ 

I briefly wrote about using Tamoxifen above for emergency gynecomastia treatment however I am convinced that there is a better strategy for controlling estrogen during a steroid cycle. Rather than waiting for the side effects of estrogen to present an aromatase inhibitor like Arimidex or Aromasin should be used on cycle to control Estrogen and keep free testosterone levels high. 0.5mg-1mg Arimidex daily OR *10-25mg Aromasin daily*. Start with the lower dose and then see how that controls water retention, blood pressure and libido and make adjustments as needed. A blood test would be the most ideal way to determine the dosage of the AI. Free T needs to be in the high range and estradiol between 10-25 pg/ml.



*Human Chorionic Gonadotropin*​ 

Testosterone-Induced gonadotropin suppression tends to cause atrophy of the testes and decreases intratesticular testosterone. In other words, when a male administers testosterone his testes shrink because they are suppressed. A simple way to restore ITT levels and maintain the mass of the testes is to administer HCG during testosterone treatment. During a study it was determined that HCG is dose dependant and that approximately 300iu HCG taken every other day restored ITT levels. This is 1,050iu HCG weekly. *I recommend 500iu twice weekly* while on testosterone treatment. On a very heavy cycle a third dose of 500iu could be added but that is typically not needed. HCG will not only keep ITT levels and the mass of the testes normal but will also aid in keeping the male fertile. 


*Post Cycle therapy*​ 

I strongly believe that an AI should be used as long as there is an aromatizing compound being administered. In this case Testosterone and HCG aromatize therefore using an AI until these meds clear and a few weeks longer is what I am recommending. There is some evidence that adding Nolva to an AI does not increase the effectiveness of estro control therefore Nolva has no real advantage alongside an AI unless one is experiencing gyno. Additionally Nolva has been shown to reduce IGF-1 and GH levels when used alone. This is not a big deal on cycle as testosterone increases IGF-1 in a dose dependant relationship. However off cycle this is a problem. PCT is a fragile time and lower IGF-1 and GH levels is not desirable. I am recommending an AI that is specific to men that can be used on cycle and during PCT. It is my conclusion that Aromasin is the obvious choice. 

I recommend the following PCT protocol for esters like Cypionate and Enanthate;

*Day 1-16 : 2500iu HCG every other day. (You may use less HCG if your testes are normal in size AND you have been using HCG on cycle, i.e. 1,000iu HCG eod.)*

*100/100/100/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day weeks 1-3)*

*20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)*

*3g Vit C every day split in 3 doses*

*10g creatine daily *

The HCG is administered BEFORE the ester clears to increase the mass of the testes and bring back ITT levels. This will allow the testes to sustain output of testosterone sooner.

*Clomid is universally accepted as THE testosterone recovery tool. It blocks estrogen from the HPTA and stimulates the production of GNRH then initiates the production of LH, which in turn signals the testis (if not atrophied) to produce testosterone.*

*Aromasin or a similar aromatase inhibitor is for testosterone recovery and it is used to keep the testosterone/estrogen balance in favor of testosterone. It is also helps to keep any additionally occurring estrogen from HCG low to none.*

Cortisol is catabolic. It is the enemy of all anabolism and must be kept in check. While it is blocked when under the influence of AAS, it is free to attach to the Anabolic Receptors (AR) once the steroids leave. Due to this blockage Cortisol tends to accumulate and increase when on. A low level is desirable however since it is important for other vital functions such as control of inflammation. Balance is the key. Vitimin C keeps the exercise induced rise of Cortisol in check.

The use of Creatine has shown to increase ATP metabolism and cellular water storage among many other things. This is beneficial because it provides for heightened nutrient storage and a slight increase in anabolism as well as workout stamina."


----------



## ambiti (Aug 17, 2011)

Yea, Ive read this, I just through it was soo complex to understand for everyone thou,
But I dont blame you for not typing 

Could you help me on the cycle I want to do?
I cannot privately msg since I do not have enough posts but your input would be highly appreciated.

I just dont understand when and how often I should take HCG, also the dosage.
This is what I plan to do after speaking to a few people (not my trainer)

Quick facts;
25 years old
180LBS
6 foot tall
5 years experience of gym
My goal is to get bigger and more ripped.

----------
10 week Cycle: (This will be my first ever cycle)
Week 1 to 10; 500MG of Testostrone Enanthate (I will do it twice a week 250 and 250)

1 week after my last injection I will go on PCT as you recommended
100mg everyday for 1 week
75mg for everyday next week
50mg daily for last week
----------

If I do not use Aromasin, would that cause trouble? If yes, what kind of problems?
Also if I get Acne, any suggestions? (I have a past with acne - during my teenager years it was horrible)

Thank you so much!


----------



## pieguy (Aug 17, 2011)

HCG makes your balls not shrink. If you don't take it, it takes longer for your testicle size to return after you stop cycling. You take 500iu of HCG twice a week to keep your testicle size normal. 

Aromasin aka exemestane helps control the estrogen that is caused by taking steroids. It also helps reduce water bloat. It also prevents you from growing boobs on cycle which will happen if you take too much steroids. If you don't take Aromasin you will get higher BP probably due to holding heavy water, you will get very bloated from water, you will lose your ability to perform sexually most likely, you may grow boobs or your nipples might get really itchy/sore and your penis will fall off 

Clomid helps your testicles return to normal after you stop cycling. It kicks them back into gear and helps your body begin producing its own testosterone again. 

This is all just in a nutshell descriptions. i advise you to reread GMO's post A LOT.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 17, 2011)

pieguy said:


> HCG makes your balls not shrink. If you don't take it, it takes longer for your testicle size to return after you stop cycling. You take 500iu of HCG twice a week to keep your testicle size normal.
> 
> Aromasin aka exemestane helps control the estrogen that is caused by taking steroids. It also helps reduce water bloat. It also prevents you from growing boobs on cycle which will happen if you take too much steroids. If you don't take Aromasin you will get higher BP probably due to holding heavy water, you will get very bloated from water, you will lose your ability to perform sexually most likely, you may grow boobs or your nipples might get really itchy/sore and your penis will fall off
> 
> ...


Ur nutshell description does help thou,
Thanks alot!

So HGC is used throughout the whole cycle inclusive of PCT
Aromasin is also used throughout the whole cycle inclusive of PCT
Clomid is used only 7-10 days after last injection

Doses are always set as you say? Also when you say 500iu twice a week (u mean 250, 250 or 500iu each time?)

thank you!


----------



## pieguy (Aug 17, 2011)

So HGC is used throughout the whole cycle inclusive of PCT
*HCG is used throughout the cycle and you stop before PCT. Stop injecting it after your last shot of test for example. *

Aromasin is also used throughout the whole cycle inclusive of PCT
*Correct. For PCT, do 25mg every day for 2 weeks, then 12.5mg every day for 2 weeks.*

Clomid is used only 7-10 days after last injection
*You start clomid 2 weeks after your last injection of test e. You dose it every day @ 100mg for 2 weeks then 50mg for 2 weeks*

Doses are always set as you say? Also when you say 500iu twice a week (u mean 250, 250 or 500iu each time?)
*Dosing is always VERY DEPENDENT on the person using them and the type of drugs. Some steroids require more Aromasin to be used on cycle for example.  500iu twice a week means you take 2 shots of 500iu a week. Each shot is 500iu. Usually HCG is sold in little vials of 5000iu so if you use 2ml of bacteriostatic water to reconstitute it, you shoot .2ml bi-weekly*


----------



## ambiti (Aug 17, 2011)

pieguy said:


> So HGC is used throughout the whole cycle inclusive of PCT
> *HCG is used throughout the cycle and you stop before PCT. Stop injecting it after your last shot of test for example. *
> 
> Aromasin is also used throughout the whole cycle inclusive of PCT
> ...


Thanks alot, now things started make sense to me.
I will plan everything out, and ask one last time once i gather everything i need.

I will make a thread with my cycle and write as i am doing it (ihope it will help people like my self)

this forum is really amazing, who ever i approached seem to run away in reality!

Thanks alot!!!


----------



## ambiti (Aug 17, 2011)

How do i make 500ui?
How much do i have to mix (bac wat and hcg)

I am confused with the amounts

plz help
(any videos, sources, explaining to a baby?)

been checking youtube but they dont really tell you how many ui they make, they are just mixing (maybe i didnt find the right video)


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 23, 2011)

ambiti said:


> How do i make 500ui?
> How much do i have to mix (bac wat and hcg)
> 
> I am confused with the amounts
> ...


 You will buy the hcg in a dose 1500iu for example... Take it, mix it all... fill your syringe.. look at the lines on the side.. do the math.. by dividing it to your amount you want each time. 1500iu/500iu = 3.. preload your syringes and keep them in your fridge. enjoy!!


----------

